# question for those who have ACTUALLY purchased from aquabid



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

*I need feedback from those who have actually purchased a betta off aquabid.com*

First off, is it a scam? Is it too good to be true? Especially the prices i see? Do the bettas actually arive alive? If so, do they live a long time? Sorry, i am just *VERY *skeptical about this site. I have had some bad luck with ebay and craiglist


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I have purchased from Aquabid in the past but not bettas. As with any auction site, use caution. You are buying for an individual who listed on the site, which means you will need to pay attention to where they are located, their history and comments from others who have purchased from that person, etc. Some of the sellers are great... some of them are scams... some of them just inexperienced people who are trying to make a buck... etc. 

One of the things you should pay special attention to is the location of the seller. If you are located in the US, keep in mind that sellers from overseas are not figuring in the fact that everything must first go through customs, which not only takes more time and often times inexperienced handling of your fish, but the customs charges as well. While the fish may be perfectly healthy when it leaves... there is no guarantee it will survive customs, and what looks like a great price may be extremely expensive once you figure in the charges for customs. Also be sure they have a permit for export or the fish may never make it to you. 

I have heard horror stories about bettas from Aquabid, but then I have also heard of some successful purchases. All you can do is use caution.

What I ordered were live plants, and from someone within the US. The plants were great, however... when I opened the box the day it arrived, I was presented with loose fiberglass insulation, which is an extreme health hazard. When I wrote to the person about it I was given a "flip" comment that nobody had ever complained about the insulation before, so she saw no reason to change her packing procedures. I then posted negative feedback for her on the site, which brought some very hostile emails from her insisting that I remove the negative feedback. 

I mention this because watching the customer feedback can tell you a lot, and also to let you know that anything is possible, you just never known til something arrives. That was the last time I ordered from Aquabid.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

It does and thank you. I would really love to hear from someone who has purchased a betta from this site within the U.S.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ask these people:

Vikki
Nochoramet (did I spell it right? LOL)
Min

I'll try and think of more.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

I bought a betta from aqua bid. He did arrive alive. We were having a really bad winter here & she waited until it got better to send him. I thought that was cool she took that into consideration. She packed him really good , double plastic bags a heat pack & tons of packing peanuts. Hes doing good although the lil guy is still biting at his tail. I dont think the tail thing has anything to do with the aquabid purchase I think hes just a spaz  I dont really have anything negative to say about aquabid although ive only got 1 fish off there so far.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

Who was the person you bought the betta from?


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

WuGolfer07 said:


> Who was the person you bought the betta from?


Betta_afinity


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Betta_afinity


Ooooo! just noticed you r from FL! The seller is in FL also.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There are some reliable breeders on Aquabid as well as some unreliable ones. You have to read the reviews on them before ordering, from what I've heard.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

If you're still looking to purchase bettas online, instead of Aquabid, you might want to try the International Betta Congress... http://www.ibcbettas.org/pages/
This is a group of experienced show breeders, most of their fish are show quality, and the prices are very good (some as low as $3). These people know how to properly ship healthy good bettas, and I would trust ordering from them before I would on Aquabid.

Hope this helps too.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, I had a great experience with aquabid, I bought from betta_affinity as well and she was a joy to work with. I was really pleased. My fish came alive and healthy, and he is a stunner now. 

And doggyhog, you spelled it right!


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you everyone for all this helpful info! =]


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

bettababy said:


> If you're still looking to purchase bettas online, instead of Aquabid, you might want to try the International Betta Congress... http://www.ibcbettas.org/pages/
> This is a group of experienced show breeders, most of their fish are show quality, and the prices are very good (some as low as $3). These people know how to properly ship healthy good bettas, and I would trust ordering from them before I would on Aquabid.
> 
> Hope this helps too.


i have seen this site before...but i have NO IDEA how to buy fish from this site haha


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

Min said:


> Betta_afinity
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Betta_afinity
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Theres a few breeders in FL.. in fact there are a couple Betta Clubs affiliated with the IBC in FL. I don't know where your located but these clubs hold yearly shows and auctions selling show quality fish. I believe they've already had their show's this season though.

I don't know where you would buy fish off the IBC website but if you look up the Chapters and the groups in florida you could get in contact with the breeders in that state.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

i looked up the chapters nearest to me, and none of the websites worked =[ so i dunno what to do haha


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm.. if they give an email just shoot them an email. I know my group has a yahoo group but the website itself is not very active so maybe its the same with the Florida groups.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All this depedns on the seller. I purchased a five month old sibling DT dragon pair they arrived alive and I got a free female!! It was $42 total but that's because I went with expensive shipping.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Here is another contact for you... I know people who have successfully ordered from this guy. He specializes in wild types, but has access to reliable sources of good show bettas within the US. If you drop him an email and inquire, he can point you to reliable sources I would trust.

Gerald at [email protected] com


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Just so y'all know.. WuGolfer has left us and is no longer keeping fish.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

He did why?


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Just so y'all know.. WuGolfer has left us and is no longer keeping fish.


Hate to break it to you, but HE is back


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aha! Your true identity has been revealed! lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

What happened to all your fish?


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

they died


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, poor fisheys. RIP fisheys.


----------

